# Selling of Canadian Military patches - Memorial Ribbon for Darryl Caswell.



## Maria3a (2 Feb 2009)

Hi all,

I just was looking at my stats, and had a visitor from the following website,

http://www.cn-graphics.com/

so went to see..

I couldn't find any graphics I have made, but maybe they have just haven't put them yet.  All the military/patriotic graphis I make are free for persona/nonprofit use - as 'you know.

During going through this website, I came across all of these regimental patches, a red ribbon for Darryl Caswell - it's appalling

http://www.cn-graphics.com/Canadian/canadian_decals.html

and here - the Canadian Military Coat of Arms? - and Darryl Caswell.

If these are for sale ( at all - and I don't believe they are), they would be through the Regiments, or Red Friday's , or the Military website (CAN??? can't remember the name right now).

Anyway, maybe I'm just on a rant - but I find truly offensive that this website is doing this.  In the end, it is your decision though.

I don't think it is OK at all.

Best regards,

Anne


----------



## Maria3a (2 Feb 2009)

They are selling through Cafe Press 

http://www.cafepress.com/cngraphics




			
				Anne said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I just was looking at my stats, and had a visitor from the following website,
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Feb 2009)

Wow, selling jpg downloads of poor graphics for $7.50 and up.  I wonder if they are authorized to market those official emblems like the tri-service badge and the Sapper badge.


----------



## Maria3a (2 Feb 2009)

I doubt very much that he got permission to use _any_ Canadian Coat of Arms, and I doubt very much if he can sell any Regimental patches without permission, and I can't see you guys doing that.



Anyway, I just sent him an email with respect to my graphics (that's all I can do.. I don't have authority on anything else)

From: Anne
Date: 2/2/2009 2:05:05 PM
To: cn_graphics@yahoo.com
Subject: Copyright notice
      
Hi Carl,

I just wanted to let you know, simply because I see you have visited the glanmore.org domain, which led me to your site - that "none" of my graphics are available for commercial use of any kind - I have made all the graphics on the glanmore.org domain (that are not banners for other website's).  They are copyrighted.

To be honest, I am absolutely disgusted that you would sell a ribbon for Darryl Caswell, a Canadian who paid the ultimate sacrifice in Afghanistan - make money off Canadian dead?  It is appalling.

You're a Nam vet.  You should know better.

Anne Faulkner
Associate Life Member-Air Commando Association #0155
Proud Member-Thailand-Laos-Cambodia Brotherhood
Website:
"Lands of the Free, Because of the Brave"
http://www.glanmore.org





			
				Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> Wow, selling jpg downloads of poor graphics for $7.50 and up.  I wonder if they are authorized to market those official emblems like the tri-service badge and the Sapper badge.


----------



## Maria3a (2 Feb 2009)

The reply I got back, for your ref.  I have no idea if they did get permissions as stated/
-------------------------------

From: Carl & Nancy Johnson
Date: 2/2/2009 3:15:15 PM
To: Anne
Subject: Re: Copyright notice
      
Dear Anne,

This is Carl's wife.  We did not make that decal to  profit from any dead Canadian soldier.  That custom decal was special ordered by several friends and family of  his.  We even signed his condolence book.  I am Canadian and believe me, we do not take advantage of other people's misfortunes.  It was a custom decal that we were asked to do.

Nancy Johnson

Carl & Nancy Johnson
Carl & Nancy's Military Graphics
2820 Woodward Ave SW
Wyoming, MI 49509
(616)719-2167
Email: cn_graphics@yahoo.com

NOTE: New website addresses below -
http://www.cn-graphics.com
http://www.zazzle.com/carlj56*
http://www.cafepress.com/cngraphics

----------------------------------------------------------------



			
				Anne said:
			
		

> I doubt very much that he got permission to use _any_ Canadian Coat of Arms, and I doubt very much if he can sell any Regimental patches without permission, and I can't see you guys doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maria3a (2 Feb 2009)

Just a quick note. If I hear back, I'll post it.  If I don't back, well.. that's it.  I don't mean to go on about it, but, if it isn't official, nonprofit things going to directly to the family, or in direct Support of the Troops (Canadian, US, British), I can't stand when people make money from military service or casualties.

'nuff said.

Anne


To: cn_graphics@yahoo.com
Subject: Fw: Re: Copyright notice ps
      

Hi Nancy,

Just wanted to confirm with you that you have permission from Canadian Department of National Defense to sell their Coat of Arms in any form whatsoever.  As well, that you have similar Regimental permission to sell their patches.

Thanking you in advance,

Anne


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Feb 2009)

Hi Anne,

If the decal in question was comissioned privatlely, I don't have issues with that at all. I don't view this as profiteering of war dead at all. Perhaps when ordering one of these memorial custom decals, a small portion of the sale can go to a veteran's cause.

Where elses can one get these decals done for such a private remberance? I bet they won't do it for free either.

If someone wants to have a decal comissioned for their own personal loss of someone dear to them, this decal can be used as a sample for such. I can't see hundreds of the same decal being sold for one person.

I do not think there has been anything sinister about this company's business. This is a private company based in the USA, and any companies cannot do such things for free.  You will also see the Mother's Cross decal for a WW2 KIA. I again have no issues with this.

I found the woman's reply to your email sincere. I truly understand that KIAs are a very sensitive emotional subject. I am no stranger to trauma, loss, and the horrors of an armed conflict.

I am sure many other companies across Canada also copy CF badges for T-shirts, mugs, plaques, hats etc many no doubt without copyright.

I will close by saying you are a true Canadian patriot, your website humbles me, gives me nothing but goosebumps of pride,  and I totally respect your views.

Warm regards from Australia,

OWDU
Iraq Veteran
Operation Cataylst
2006-2007


----------



## Maria3a (3 Feb 2009)

Hi  OWDU,

First let me say, thank you for your service, and welcome home.

It's all so confusing - if they've got permisssion, that's a whole other issue, you know?

A couple of months ago, as I recall, there was a story on either CBC or CTV about a company in the US selling a photo of Darryl Caswell, As I recall, the family knew nothing about it.  But I don't know, maybe these people do?

In any case, I am happy to make any decals, remembrance, anything.. at no charge to those who serve and their families 

and, thank you 

Anne



[

quote author=Overwatch Downunder link=topic=83761/post-807642#msg807642 date=1233632207]
Hi Anne,

If the decal in question was comissioned privatlely, I don't have issues with that at all. I don't view this as profiteering of war dead at all. Perhaps when ordering one of these memorial custom decals, a small portion of the sale can go to a veteran's cause.

Where elses can one get these decals done for such a private remberance? I bet they won't do it for free either.

If someone wants to have a decal comissioned for their own personal loss of someone dear to them, this decal can be used as a sample for such. I can't see hundreds of the same decal being sold for one person.

I do not think there has been anything sinister about this company's business. This is a private company based in the USA, and any companies cannot do such things for free.  You will also see the Mother's Cross decal for a WW2 KIA. I again have no issues with this.

I found the woman's reply to your email sincere. I truly understand that KIAs are a very sensitive emotional subject. I am no stranger to trauma, loss, and the horrors of an armed conflict.

I am sure many other companies across Canada also copy CF badges for T-shirts, mugs, plaques, hats etc many no doubt without copyright.

I will close by saying you are a true Canadian patriot, your website humbles me, gives me nothing but goosebumps of pride,  and I totally respect your views.

Warm regards from Australia,

OWDU
Iraq Veteran
Operation Cataylst
2006-2007
[/quote]


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Feb 2009)

Good on ya Anne, and thanks for your kind words, as with any unpopular war, it sure feels good to have someone reflect kindness.

Regards,

Wes


----------

